# TrustFire TR-J12 Flashlight 5 * CREE XM-L T6 LED 5-Mode 4500



## james8464 (Jan 2, 2012)

$90.00 seems like a lot of light for the money does any one have one and what are your thoughts on it.i been lurking here for a few months now and this is my first post and i have learned a lot from cpf thanks
[h=1][/h]


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 2, 2012)

It can be had for $70 on DX. It does look very interesting, 7.5A total output is like the SR3800 but with 2 more emitters (1.5A to each), so hopefully a lot of output with minimal heat issues. I would guess around 2750-3000 lumens OTF if it is in line with the SR3800 which is around 1700. The option to use 26650's adds more power capacity too.

I'll be interested to hear reports from others on construction quality, regulation (assuming buck with all three XM-Ls in parallel), effectiveness of the mode memory, and longer term reliability before I buy one though.


----------



## ckc (Jan 2, 2012)

Like most lights that come from DX.. I'd wait for a few reviews before I spent $$$ on a light from DX.. a lot of them look good on paper, but people have problems with them.. it seems like quite a few XM-L lights from DX tend to burn out quickly due to poor heat management..


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just recieved this monster:




*
I'm on the way to work now but measure tailcap etc tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get some iPhone beamshots tonight if anyone's intrested 
89$ from KD, 5day shipping... DX would probably take 5weeks hehe
I'm expecting 2500lm OTF..


----------



## 2100 (Jan 4, 2012)

HB021 said:


> I just recieved this monster:
> *
> I'm on the way to work now but measure tailcap etc tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get some iPhone beamshots tonight if anyone's intrested
> 89$ from KD, 5day shipping... DX would probably take 5weeks hehe
> I'm expecting 2500lm OTF..



Thanks....do remember to charge the cells up all the way till 4.2V and use some good cells. If you use lousy cells you would actually get higher current.


----------



## Luminater (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks *HB021*.
Sit down side by side *2100* and still waiting for your review :thumbsup:


----------



## xed888 (Jan 4, 2012)

Get some pics of the head and tell us if it's a drop in or screw in.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm at work right now so don't have much time trying to loosen the head completely but it appears to be a screw in and reflector feels glued in, couldn't unscrew it. Here's some pics(90m to wall):

TR-J12 5xT6:





Cree XM-L T6 @ ~2,8A:





Control shot:





2x18w Toyota truck LED(6x3w):





Head:













Edit: yes beamshots have slightly different angles but had to move around for other trucks 
Btw using 3x trustfire flames 18650 2400mAh right now, my 26650 hasn't arrived yet. 18650 filler that was included works fine and it feels solid and of good quality.


----------



## Luminater (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't see any pics?


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 4, 2012)

Pics work for me.


----------



## xed888 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks very much OP! Looks real good. Looking forward to more pics and opinions. Might have to buy this light myself


----------



## Luminater (Jan 4, 2012)

I still can't see any pics.
Maybe my location of ISP host (Southeast Asia)

Anyone posts link of these pics please.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry I'm on my iPhone at work so I can not use imageshack etc :-( 
Btw I've got a quad XML U2 @ 3A I can compare it too, as fast as I fixed it though hehe, dropped it and my poor soldering was broken :-(
I'll stop by at a field and take some beamshots on the way home 4,5h from now though I'll compare it to car and other XML lights.


----------



## Luminater (Jan 4, 2012)

OK I see now (via proxy) :thumbsup:

Thank you.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

Remember that this is iPhone camera, it's lens is too small to capture the light in darkness it's brighter to the eye...


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

1xT6:





5xT6:





200w HID:





I didn't measure how far away those trees are but I'm guessing they're ~250m away, whole field is 700m and only HIDs travels across. The beampattern is very floody in the 5xT6 but who actually needs 300+?


----------



## xed888 (Jan 4, 2012)

nice post! although i wished you had a better camera 

Would you recommend this light then?


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea I think I would but ill to try it out some for before I'm going to recommend it, also I need to repair it now:




Held it outside window using it as driving lights hehe, never noticed it cracking dunno if it was the cold or some tiny stone I didn't hear or feel....doh!


----------



## xed888 (Jan 4, 2012)

ooo ouch! sorry to see that happen! maybe it was a stone that chipped and broke it? It cant be that cold, or?


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

The wind probably made too much noise that I didn't hear gravel hitting the glass, dunno tbh. Now I've got try to find a replacement glass...


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok the tailcap reading were 2,1A, 1,3A and 0,3A using 3x18650 trustfire 2400mAh(flames) all charged at 4,23V this should be about 27w pulled from driver. I'll get back with a luxmeter test...


----------



## fnsooner (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the testing HB021 and sorry about the front glass. I got a shipping notice yesterday for one that I ordered. I will be watching your updates.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

Luxmeter ceiling bounce back test:

1xXML(8,4v/1,5A) vs 5xXML(12,6v/2,1A):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La0TRP7Ul6U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Trustfire ST-50(8,4v/2,1A):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkSWfhGx40k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Btw does anybody know where I can get a new 60mm glass? I'm too tired for google


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 4, 2012)

HB021 said:


> Ok the tailcap reading were 2,1A, 1,3A and 0,3A using 3x18650 trustfire 2400mAh(flames) all charged at 4,23V this should be about 27w pulled from driver. I'll get back with a luxmeter test...



It is not so simple, there is the voltage drop of the batteries too, plus the driver efficiency. I am expecting 20watt on the leds and a total of 2000 lumen OTF.

I am pretty sure it is the classic driver that delivers about 6,2-6,6amp on the leds, all leds in parallel.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe so, I dunno, but it scored 2,8x higher on ceiling bounce back lux than my trustfire ST-50 and 4,6x higher than my 3A XM-L. I know it's a LOT of factors that matters but still...


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 4, 2012)

HB021 said:


> Maybe so, I dunno, but it scored 2,8x higher on ceiling bounce back lux than my trustfire ST-50 and 4,6x higher than my 3A XM-L. I know it's a LOT of factors that matters but still...



I saw it, i am pretty sure your 3amp solarforce was on mid mode, or at least it is not fully powered. THe trustfire sst50(the same i had) had an ouput of 650 lumen, i wouldn't expect more than 720 with the best available sst50 led.
Unfortunately, this mighty trustfire seems to need a driver mod!!!! 

BTW, what is the exact glass diameter you need?


----------



## AmmoBox (Jan 5, 2012)

Thread tagged for future purchase of a (hopefully) awesome light. I have the skyray rev. 0 3XT6 .... its pretty damn bright... would this one be even brighter?


----------



## HB021 (Jan 5, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> I saw it, i am pretty sure your 3amp solarforce was on mid mode, or at least it is not fully powered. THe trustfire sst50(the same i had) had an ouput of 650 lumen, i wouldn't expect more than 720 with the best available sst50 led.
> Unfortunately, this mighty trustfire seems to need a driver mod!!!!*
> 
> BTW, what is the exact glass diameter you need?



I can retest making sure its on high but I think it's the reflector of solarforce that's keeping it from scoring higher. The trustfire st-50 appears to be 30% brighter than all my XML lights and my XM-L scored about 10% higher than my 2,8A P7.
So I really believed it had 1300lm. It's **
also brighter than my 5xXR-E R2.
Also the ST-50 you had did it really pull >2A tailcap pull?

It's a 60mm diameter glass

Edit: 
You're right there must be something wrong with the (claimed 1200lm)U2 XM-L @ 3A because my 2,5A XM-L T6 Ultrafire C8 scores 68lux which was rated at 850lm.
Still the SST-50 @ 5A scores 1,45times higher. 850lm x 1,45=1230lm so maybe 1000lm OTF? Or am I completely wrong ?


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 5, 2012)

HB021 said:


> I can retest making sure its on high but I think it's the reflector of solarforce that's keeping it from scoring higher. The trustfire st-50 appears to be 30% brighter than all my XML lights and my XM-L scored about 10% higher than my 2,8A P7.
> So I really believed it had 1300lm. It's **
> also brighter than my 5xXR-E R2.
> Also the ST-50 you had did it really pull >2A tailcap pull?
> ...



I couldn't help you finding a glass in these eshops, i think you should ask a local glass maker to find this diameter!
The flashlights pulls more than 2amp at the tailcap, can't remember exactly, but it was i think 2,2-2,4.
Exactly measuring the flashlights is a problem, i wish your trustfire was that powerful but i doubt it is, i haven't seen any sst50 flashlight with real more than 800-850 OTF. When i get my trustfire tr-j12 i will inform you about its performance, and possibly a good mod to do to give more power. Still, its performance, even if it is less than 2000 OTF, it is still very very good, maybe much better than 2300++,because the heat is being distributed the right way, so it might prolong its service time.

BTW i love your HID flashlight!!!


----------



## xed888 (Jan 5, 2012)

If someone gets the J12, could they compare it with the 3xT6 please? Or maybe the TK70 as well? I need to justify purchasing this light


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 5, 2012)

xed888 said:


> If someone gets the J12, could they compare it with the 3xT6 please? Or maybe the TK70 as well? I need to justify purchasing this light


I have Fenix tk70, trusfire Tr3T6(3*18650), skyray 3*t6, and a DRY 3*T6( on the way). WHen i get this one too i shall post some beamshots.


----------



## xed888 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks mate. Eagerly waiting for that comparison.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 5, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> I have Fenix tk70, trusfire Tr3T6(3*18650), skyray 3*t6, and a DRY 3*T6( on the way). WHen i get this one too i shall post some beamshots.



I'd love to see that! 

It's not an HID flashlight it's my car hehe(rated at 17200lm).
Btw I have 4xQuad XM-L auxiliary lights(2,5A each) waiting to be mounted on car I can compare a single one to the TJ12 and see...


----------



## HB021 (Jan 5, 2012)

Temperature & lux test:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPfxCj3ZJz0
00:00 - 29C - 286lux
05:00 - 42C - 267lux
07:00 - 44C - 264lux
10:00 - 46C - 263lux

The heatsinking seems to be very effective, also it scored higher lux than my 2.5A quad XM-L driving light with same batteries. I'm very impressed by that!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bFxB3tlOVE


----------



## HB021 (Jan 7, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> I saw it, i am pretty sure your 3amp solarforce was on mid mode, or at least it is not fully powered. THe trustfire sst50(the same i had) had an ouput of 650 lumen, i wouldn't expect more than 720 with the best available sst50 led.
> Unfortunately, this mighty trustfire seems to need a driver mod!!!!



I found a test here on CPF with actual 1000.8OTF from SST-50 flashlight at 5A btw here:

MaSha_1_______________SST-50 5A___________2 IMR 26500____________1000.8______1 sec_____828________20,700___

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?260659-Actual-Lumen-Readings-in-10.5in-Sphere.


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 7, 2012)

HB021 said:


> I found a test here on CPF with actual 1000.8OTF from SST-50 flashlight at 5A btw here:
> 
> MaSha_1_______________SST-50 5A___________2 IMR 26500____________1000.8______1 sec_____828________20,700___
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?260659-Actual-Lumen-Readings-in-10.5in-Sphere.



Yes, but generally i was referring to the xxxxxx-fire brands, i had the trustfire x7 too, with 4,7amp on the sst50 led, it couldn't get more than 670 lumen OTF. Even the best production solutions with a sst50, like the jetbeam rrt-3, can't hold more than 800 OTF lumen, HKJ can assure this.
Even in this custom setup, take a look in the details:
A fully regulated setup with a huge copper heatsink, a design that no flashlight has. His amp readings at the tailcap are higher than the classic chinese,he mentions 5-6amp on the led. And as you can see, there is a significant lumen loss, after a few seconds, even with such a setup, it can't hold the lumens.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone know how the TrustFire TR-J12 compares in lumen rating of the DRY 3xCREE XM-L T6? I know the DRY has the "Turbo" mode, but leaving the turbo setting out of it, which has the better brightness on the regular "Hi" setting? Thanks. 

I have the original offering of the Skyray 3 x T6 3800, I'd assume this is (rev. 0) and has been great, but I'd like to purchase another power-house budget light at this time.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have ordered the 5A Dry 3xT6 so it actually draws more power than the TR-J12 5xT6 but I think the DRY will only be brighter for first 30secs. The TJ12 have sustained power while the DRY hasn't. 

But I will compare for you as soon as I receive my 26650 batteries for the TJ12 and my DRY. 

It won't be long until someone boosts the TJ12 LEDs from 1,5A to 3A then it will actually deliver 4500lumen(but not sustained) and DRY will not stand a chance . 

Still the DRY is the brightest thing right now in that size.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 7, 2012)

HB021 said:


> I have ordered the 5A Dry 3xT6 so it actually draws more power than the TR-J12 5xT6 but I think the DRY will only be brighter for first 30secs. The TJ12 have sustained power while the DRY hasn't.
> 
> But I will compare for you as soon as I receive my 26650 batteries for the TJ12 and my DRY.




Hi HBO21...thank you and I look forward to the comparison.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 7, 2012)

Richie086 said:


> Hi HBO21...thank you and I look forward to the comparison.



Hehe np, I look forwards to 2100s review and comparison to TK70.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 9, 2012)

at least with these cheaper lights you dont feel so ripped when the next big bright light comes out and get stuck with a $200+ light.....


----------



## HB021 (Jan 9, 2012)

I recieved my 26650s today but they're not able to have in series any tip how to extend the + pole contact?


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 9, 2012)

5-10mm diameter x 1mm height round magnet!


----------



## HB021 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok thanks ill try find that 
Edit: bought 3x 5x1mm magnets now


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 9, 2012)

search in ebay, they sell them in 50x 100x numbers at a very low cost. But because i guess you can't wait, ask any local shop there!


----------



## HB021 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bought in local store, wanted them ASAP! 2,5euro each, got to love Swedish prices...


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 9, 2012)

like to see how bright the light is now that the 26650 batteries are IMR Vs standard lithium.....


----------



## HB021 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are lux test with 26650s instead of 18650s compared to 2,8A XM-L C8 and 11w 950lumen desk light:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcP_8z5K5Vo
Tail cap readings are with (4,23v) 3x2,1A and with 2cells 3,3A.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 10, 2012)

trying to understand your post and youtube vid - desk lamp was facing down and flashlight was facing up,so to me it doesn't seem like a fair test - would you not point the lamp at the roof too or point the light down like the lamp?
and you said "Tail cap readings are with (4,23v) 3x2,1A and with 2cells 3,3A." so your getting 2.1A with 3 batteries and 3.3A with 2?

Also from the lux reading in the video the TR-J12 is 4.5x brighter Than C8 (298lux divided by 66lux = 4.5x brighter)  so assuming C8 @ 2.8A is roughly 600 lumens then by your lux meter tr12 is around 2700ish so maybe not much brighter than a Dry with only 3x XML.


----------



## lumenhunter (Jan 10, 2012)

I just compared the TrustFire TR-J12 on high with the Dry on high. The TrustFire is brighter. The TrustFire is somewhere between the high and the turbo of the dry.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmmm so trustfire will cost more be bigger,have a longer run time and run cooler but not be as bright as the DRY....tough one.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 10, 2012)

lumenhunter said:


> I just compared the TrustFire TR-J12 on high with the Dry on high. The TrustFire is brighter. The TrustFire is somewhere between the high and the turbo of the dry.



Can you share your exact readings, please?


----------



## 2100 (Jan 12, 2012)

Under construction :

Ceiling bounce, same location

Trustfire J12 with 2 cells - 225 lux (I put the extender at the bottom in this config to make it equal in height to the 3 cells)
Trustfire J12 with 3 cells - 215 lux (don't ask me why, tailcap measurements sometimes are not representative)
Cells are done with XTAR 2600 and TF Flames 2400 at about 4.2V full charge. I have other good stuff like Sanyo 2600, Panasonic 2900/3100 but don't feel the need to test, should be quite representative.

For ref : DRY CW in Turbo : 250 lux
DRY NW 5A3 in Turbo : 225 lux
DRY WW 7B in Turbo : initial 175 lux (I took out the power resistor inside, Chicago X may want to open his and check for it)
Fenix TK70 - 220 lux
Xtar S1 - 210 lux
Trustfire TR-3T6 - 130 lux
Uniquefire 3900 - 143 lux
Sky Ray SR3800 - 160 lux
SWM T40CS - 79 lux
SWM V60C - 79 lux also


----------



## HB021 (Jan 12, 2012)

2100 said:


> Under construction :
> 
> Ceiling bounce, same location
> 
> ...



Nice!!! Thanks for that reference list, this puts the TR-J12 ahead of the TK70 in constant power . Btw my lux readings with 3x18650 was 289max and 298max lux with 26650s.


----------



## xed888 (Jan 12, 2012)

HB021 said:


> Nice!!! Thanks for that reference list, this puts the TR-J12 ahead of the TK70 in constant power . Btw my lux readings with 3x18650 was 289max and 298max lux with 26650s.



Which 26650s did you use?


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 13, 2012)

just got mine. First comments:

The bad ones, Silly PWM,silly disco modes, i don't like the button in the back, wish it was on the side. no UCL, can't find either one!
The good ones, excellent quality for the money and for a trustfire, too many battery configs available, good heatsink design,excellent square threads, generally nice design.
As for performance, see everything else and last one the trustfire:


OTF lumen, white empty room, 30sec measurements:

Itp xp-g S2 eos A3: 67 lumen
Fenix LD15: 96 lumen
Zebralight H51: 155 lumen
Olight i1 eos(cr123): 242 lumen
Nitecore ife2: 256 lumen
Jetbeam BC20(17670): 266 lumen
Zebralight SC60: 288 lumen
Armytek Predator: 343 lumen
Olight Baton S35: 382 lumen
Defier XT: 500 lumen
Defier X3: 600 lumen
Thrunite Catapult V2 XM-L: 740 lumen
Eagletac M3C4: 780 lumen
Fenix TK60: 790 lumen
Fenix TK35: 860 lumen
Trustfire 3*T6: 1470 lumen
Skyray 3*T6: 1610 lumen
Fenix TK70: 2290 lumen
Trustfire TR-J12: 2386 lumen


I posted the others for comparison, to show how other flashlights perform in the same test method . Trustfire tested on 3 AW 2900, 2,17amp draw.The flashlight [email protected]@ 2430 lumen and falls by little.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 14, 2012)

2386 lumens ain't enough to make me pull the trigger - shame, I really thought they could do better with 5x XM-L - now if you could DD them  but not with 2+ batteries.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 14, 2012)

Glenn7 said:


> 2386 lumens ain't enough to make me pull the trigger - shame, I really thought they could do better with 5x XM-L - now if you could DD them  but not with 2+ batteries.



2400lm, that's still a lot of light! I can lit up a big field with it, and leave it in for an hour or so. If you push the LEDs harder you could maybe get 4000lm OTF for 1min maybe 

Thanks for the test ergotelis!


----------



## warmurf (Jan 15, 2012)

This still looks like a great value light- can't wait for one of our modders to get their hands on it and offer an upgraded version!
Just a quick question- can you use 3 x IMR 26650s on these lights?


Really looking forward to the beam shot comparisons!!!


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 15, 2012)

of course!


----------



## HB021 (Jan 16, 2012)

warmurf said:


> This still looks like a great value light- can't wait for one of our modders to get their hands on it and offer an upgraded version!
> Just a quick question- can you use 3 x IMR 26650s on these lights?
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to the beam shot comparisons!!!



You'll need 26650s with protruding (+)side. I made the mistake of buying 3x without protruding (+) so I had to extend it with small magnets.


----------



## HB021 (Jan 26, 2012)

My DRY 5A NW arrived today, so I compared it to my TR-J12.

Ceiling bounce back test:
DRY 5A NW 202lux 
Trustfire TR-J12 298lux
Quad XM-L auxiliary driving light @ 2,5A: 234lux
DRY 5A CW 320lux(1sec), 280lux(10sec)


----------



## space-time (Feb 4, 2012)

I haven't logged onto CPF in about a year and a half (!) but the TR-J12 was interesting enough to bring me out of flashlight retirement and order one today from DX, along with a bunch of 26650 cells and a charger.  I have a TR-1200 and a single XM-L light that have been all I've needed. Looks like the TR-J12 essentially updates the TR-1200 with 5 XM-Ls.

Here is some interesting math from the Cree XM-L datasheet:

https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa...sg=AFQjCNHykAIVNZtrnxaWEf19dyCwqtM-yA&cad=rja

From the forward voltage vs. forward current curve on page 4 the chip goes up to a maximum of 3A at 3.3V. The write-up for the TR-J12 on DX says the flashlight has "digital regulated 7.5A current output". Hmm... but a single emitter doesn't go to 7.5A. Pondering that a bit I'm guessing that Trustfire is wiring all 5 emitters in parallel. If so, that means 7.5A / 5 = 1.5A per emitter.

Scrolling down to the "forward current vs. relative luminus flux" graph on page 5, 1.5A sits right in the middle of the current range and equates to about 190% of relative flux output. Now there is some smart engineering from a longevity standpoint. Where you don't want to be, from a reliability standpoint, is anywhere near that 3A maximum current (325% of relative flux). There is a reason they have the left scale set up with "100%" at just 0.7A.  I do a lot of work with commercial LED lighting for buildings. That 100% number is the point where the LED is *tested* and specified. Anything above that is projected, but not guaranteed. So it is up to the designer to essentially pick their own level of reliability. 

More specifically, scroll down to page 9, the "luminous maintenance projections". Cree is saying they don't recommend going over 2A to achieve a 35,000 hour life and maintain a relatively constant (less drop off over time) flux output.

So by choosing 1.5A for the emitters, essentially mid-range, Trustfire is shooting for long life. The slope of the upper part of the current vs. flux curve starts leveling out too, meaning more waste heat generated and less light for the energy put in. By staying in the middle Trustfire is maximizing light vs. heat.

The graph on page 4 says that 1.5A equates to 3.1Vdc across the chip, so that would be assumed to be what Trustfire's driver is putting out: 3.1Vdc at 7.5A for the 5 chips in parallel.

From the first page of the data sheet Cree says the chips maintain a constant 100 lumens per watt. The wattage of each individual chip would be (3.1Vdc)(1.5A) = 4.65W. 100 lumens/W would give 465 lumens per chip. For 5 chips the total output of the TR-J12 would be (5)(465 lumens) = 2325 lumens. That just happens to match up nicely with the 2386 lumens that ergotelis measured in post #57.  

Given all of this I would say that if a way was found to bump up the driver, or replace it with another one, 2A per emitter (250% of relative flux output) would be a safe number given Cree's comments above. That is assuming Trustfire has adequately heatsinked this one so it would dissipate the extra heat. My TR-1200 still has the piece of tin foil I had to stuff into it to provide some thermal conductivity between the pill and the flashlight body.

At 2A per emitter the curve on page 4 shows about 3.18Vdc. So the "new" driver would have to output 3.18Vdc at (2A)(5) = 10 amps. That gives (2A)(3.18Vdc) = 6.36W per chip = 636 lumens. So at 2A per chip the modified TR-J12 would output somewhere around (636 lumens)(5) = 3100 lumens.

BTW that "4500 lumen" number in the marketing material is obviously coming from that 3A maximum current for the chip, the place you don't want to be unless short(er) life and large heat dissipation are acceptable. 2.8A, a bit under the max, is 3.3Vdc from the curves. That gives 9.24W per chip = 924 lumens. For all 5 that is (5)(924) = 4620 lumens. So 4500 lumens is something the chips would be capable of completely maxed out, but not something the TR-J12 does. Or at least not the way it ships.  Here on CPF I have no doubt that sooner or later someone will stick a 3.3V 14A driver in one, even if it only lasts a couple of hours before the chips overheat and burn out, just because they can. :devil:

I'm especially looking forward to those 26650 cells. When I first got into flashlights I had decided early on that a "C" cell would be the perfect size battery for my hand vs. weight. But no C cell sized lithiums so I wound up with the typical pile of 18650s. Well now I can have my long-lasting C cell lithium, too!


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 4, 2012)

space-time said:


> I haven't logged onto CPF in about a year and a half (!) but the TR-J12 was interesting enough to bring me out of flashlight retirement and order one today from DX, along with a bunch of 26650 cells and a charger.  I have a TR-1200 and a single XM-L light that have been all I've needed. Looks like the TR-J12 essentially updates the TR-1200 with 5 XM-Ls.
> 
> Here is some interesting math from the Cree XM-L datasheet:
> 
> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=cree%20xm-l&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CGMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cree.com%2Fproducts%2Fpdf%2Fxlampxm-l.pdf&ei=_8csT6ixFMLs2gX-suDvDg&usg=AFQjCNHykAIVNZtrnxaWEf19dyCwqtM-yA&cad=rja




Hi Space Time,

Thanks for all this great information you've put together. It'll certainly come in handy making a decision to purchase a new budget flashlight I'm currently in the market for. At present, my choice is between the Dry, Trustfire TR-J12, or the new UltraFire UF-T70, which has just been posted on the CNQualityGoods.com website on the main page, which is the best price around as of right now. I'm waiting for someone to get the UF-T70 in hand to report on how it stacks up to the Dry and TR-J12. Thanks again.


----------



## blanche (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the original offering of the Skyray 3 x T6 3800, I'd assume this is (rev. 0) and has been great, but I'd like to purchase another power-house budget light at this time.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Mar 31, 2012)

i just got one of these and will be running with 3x 26650 king kong (Assuming they arrive before i die.... shipping is going on 1 month now)

more to come when batteries arrive


----------



## jmpaul320 (Apr 9, 2012)

HB021 said:


> You'll need 26650s with protruding (+)side. I made the mistake of buying 3x without protruding (+) so I had to extend it with small magnets.



lol i did the same thing, completely forgot the magnets... looks like ill have to wait a few days


----------



## 2100 (Apr 13, 2012)

New version just came out. See it on lightmalls. 7 x XM-L. 

Hope to see first hand user reports. There has been one buyer from Japan.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Apr 13, 2012)

just saw that lol... im still waiting for my spacers for my 26650s to test out the tr-j12

i seriously wonder how a 7 led flashlight would do ... probably no where near 8000 claimed lumens... still uses 3x 18650 or 3x 26650

im guessing that the tr-j12 will fall short of overall OTF lumens when compared to my TM11, but for half the price im not expecting it to beat it

i anyone going to try the 7xml version?


----------



## warmurf (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got both. However the TM11 is a neutral. The TJ-12 is brighter. The DRY kicks both their butts by fair.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Apr 13, 2012)

warmurf said:


> I've got both. However the TM11 is a neutral. The TJ-12 is brighter. The DRY kicks both their butts by fair.



Not to get off topic but do you have the turbo cool white version? If o do ou un imr batteries?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 13, 2012)

I keep reading about this DRY thingy beating the TR-J12 for output "by fair", but is that for 30secs or constantly for 30mins??? I think its a faulty/dishonest comparison if you compare one light on turbo mode, that cannot be sustained for more than a few minutes at the most, to a light that has only a hi mode designed to sustain hi output over the capacity of the batteries.


----------



## warmurf (Apr 14, 2012)

I have one of the earlier DRYs which doesn't have turbo, and it still kills all other multi XML set-ups I have. Yes, I run it in AW IMRs. Fair comparison? No, not really. The DRY is a play light (although so far it's record for not playing up across 2 forums has been outstanding) designed for mass output but not for a long duration. It get's so hot you can't hold it. I can only imagine how much extra the turbo versions puts out and also guess it does it for a shorter time.

While I do compare output against the DRY it is only for that- the TM11 is in a whole other league in terms of build quailty, features etc. Drop me 20 miles out in the bush with 1 light to use I'd pick the Nitecore over all others I have. It's the BMWs of lights. My DRY is more like a KIA.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 14, 2012)

Is the DRY running direct drive? Would each emitter be driven at about 3A for it to hammer out that kind of output? KIA? More likely a F1 car, amazing for a short duration of time. The TR-J12 is more like the KIA, daily driver.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Apr 16, 2012)

i just got my spacers and fired up this light... its great for the money... my only gripe is there is no way to "lock out" the flashlight other than taking out the batteries or removing the magnetic spacers and sticking them to the side of the flashlight or something... 

any ideas?


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 21, 2012)

.....


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 21, 2012)

Just make sure you're careful to avoid shorts with those magnets. A solder blob on the +ve of each cell would be a safer option imo.


----------



## Boro (Apr 26, 2012)

ergotelis and Space-time:

Thank you for the informative posts.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a newbie. 
How much does it cost at dealxtreme guys? I see you guys say around 90 but I can't find it there. 
Here in my country they sell it for 180us including 3x 18650 and a charger.
Anyone please help with info!


----------



## MomentumExchange (Jul 17, 2012)

I had the Skyray 3T6 and now have the TR-J12 and I can safely say there is a big difference between the outputs. The TR-J12 is a FANTASTIC light. I modified it with a new driver and brought the LED current up to 2.6-3A each, with a new max output of 4000 lumen OTF! Beamshots and build advice are here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tfire-TR-J12&p=3984209&viewfull=1#post3984209


----------

